
Unicode Fractions - jmduke
http://unicodefractions.com
======
ramshorns
There's another way to make fractions in Unicode, using the fraction slash
(U+2044) and/or superscript and subscript numerals. That way you can get
arbitrary fractions that don't have their own vulgar fraction character.

~~~
extra88
Nice! FYI, that's the hex value so in HTML write it like so:

Fraction four sevenths: <sup>4</sup>&#x2044;<sub>7</sub>

------
shawkinaw
So happy they discussed the use of the word "vulgar" in the symbol names, that
was interesting.

------
techdragon
It's little touches like using fractions instead of decimals where appropriate
that really improves the usability of software, its something I've made an
effort to do over the years, and I certainly think it pays off.

------
NuSkooler
A lot of these (maybe all?) have alt codes in Windows well. Example: Alt+171 =
½

~~~
tincholio
If your system supports a "compose" key (X, Mac OS), you can also do them by
entering a sequence. For example: "compose 5 8" → ⅝ (the arrow is actually
"compose ->")

------
zeristor
Can these parsed from a string to a double though?

~~~
rurban
Sure. Many languages already have Unicode op support, where the fraction slash
binds tighter than the normal division slash. I'll add the generic fraction
slash soon, and already have fractions, powers and more.

